# Sloppy Joe Button Buck



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2016)

*Sloppy Joe Button Buck*

A couple days ago, somebody reminded me of Sloppy Joes, so that’s what we have here, except we used some more of my Deerburger Mix for these. This Deerburger was from last year’s Button Buck.

So we used our Deerburger Mix, which is 50%Deer// 25%Pork// 25%Beef.

Then we mix a can of "Hunt’s Manwich Sloppy Joe Mix", which we really love, and have been using it for well over 40 years.

I used up a bunch of Rolls we had left over from the Hot Dogs, Burgers, and Cheesesteaks we consumed over the last week.

Then I added the stuff Mrs Bear didn’t want on hers, right onto mine individually (Cheese and Frank’s Hot Sauce).

That’s about it—Captions are above each Picture below.

Thanks for stopping by,

Bear



Mrs Bear tilting the Pan & using a big spoon to dip out excess fat from the Ground Deerburger Mix:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0562.jpg.html




Just about all Browned & Ready for the Mix (Manwich):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0563.jpg.html




This is the stuff we’ve been using for more than 40 years—“Manwich”—Really good stuff:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0564.jpg.html




Here it is after the “Manwich” is stirred in & heated:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0565.jpg.html




Getting rid of some Leftover Rolls—This time a Hot Dog Roll and a Hamburger Roll (Open Face):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0566.jpg.html




Add some Leftover Fried Onions and a bunch of squirts of Frank’s Hot Sauce:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0567.jpg.html




Next Night I had a leftover Steak Hoagie Roll, so I got rid of it here:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0568.jpg.html




Some more Squirts of Frank’s Hot Sauce, and melt some cheese on top (Open Face again):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009007/IMG_0569.jpg.html


—Fini—


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 12, 2016)

Those look really good.  You're correct, the Manwich is really hard to beat when it comes to sloppy Joe's.

For the record, open face is the only way to go with a sloppy Joe!  If you can eat one like a normal burger, you didn't put enough stuff on it!


----------



## gary s (Oct 12, 2016)

Boy it's been a long time since we had sloppy joe's  those look mighty good

Glad you posted this  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Those look really good.  You're correct, the Manwich is really hard to beat when it comes to sloppy Joe's.
> 
> For the record, open face is the only way to go with a sloppy Joe!  *If you can eat one like a normal burger, you didn't put enough stuff on it!*


Exactly!! Couldn't agree more!

Thanks Charlie!

Bear


----------



## b-one (Oct 12, 2016)

Looks tasty,never thought about onions on there!:drool:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 12, 2016)

Yum! Can't go wrong with sloppy joes!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,never thought about onions on there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank B-one!!

Had some Fried Onions left from my Burgers, so I threw them on, but I wouldn't make them specifically for my Sloppy Joes.

Bear


gary s said:


> Boy it's been a long time since we had sloppy joe's  those look mighty good
> 
> Glad you posted this
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Oct 13, 2016)

I can't remember last time I had one of them Nice job using up some rolls

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yum! Can't go wrong with sloppy joes!


Thanks Case!!

Bear


tropics said:


> I can't remember last time I had one of them Nice job using up some rolls
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

Bear


----------



## sdeline (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks great! We call em sloppy does!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2016)

sdeline said:


> Looks great! We call em sloppy does!


Thank You!

Sometimes we call them Sloppy Joe Does, Sometimes Sloppy Joe Bucks, but this time it was Sloppy Joe Button Buck.

It all depends on which pack I grab.

Bear


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2016)

Delicious and nutritious!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2016)

Disco said:


> Delicious and nutritious!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!

Bear


----------

